# Vladimir Jurowski about Mahler, Phillip Glass, Russia, Germany, Glinka



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

Two interesting interviews of Vladimir Jurowski:

1) 
http://www.openspace.ru/music_classic/events/details/23490/page1/
http://www.openspace.ru/music_classic/events/details/23490/page2/

2)
http://www.openspace.ru/music_classic/names/details/703/

The first is about his personal story, about his national self-identification, about his struggle for adoptation in Germany and sometimes arrogant attitude to Russian music in Germany, and about his views on Glinka.

The second is about Mahler, Phillip Glass and avant-garde.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

broken links....


----------



## yetti66 (Jan 30, 2017)

His recording of Schnittke's 3rd symphony is hands down the best discovery of previously unfamiliar piece and under appreciated composer - I'm always searching and this discovery justifies the time and effort. I've lost track of the # of posts I've made concerning this recording.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

yetti66 said:


> His recording of Schnittke's 3rd symphony is hands down the best discovery of previously unfamiliar piece and under appreciated composer - I'm always searching and this discovery justifies the time and effort. I've lost track of the # of posts I've made concerning this recording.


Called strong advocate.


----------

